# Probleme mit Anno 1404-Demo



## Da_Bati (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

hab seit kurzem einen neuen PC und bin deshalb gerade am Spiele testen. Da ich seit je her ein großer Anno-Fan bin hab ich mir auch mal die Demo zum neuesten Teil 1404 gezogen. Installation hat super geklappt. Spiel lädt auch prima und das Endlosspiel lässt sich auch starten.

Aber nach kurzer Zeit kommt die Sanduhr, ich werd auf den Desktop zurück geworfen und das wars. Sound läuft noch im Hintergrund weiter. Benutze Windows 7 (64bit). Hab auch schon sämtlich Kompatibilitätsmodi probiert: gleiches Ergebnis.

Weiß von euch jemand einen Rat. Möchte mir jetzt nicht die Vollversion kaufen, wenn ich nicht sicher weiß, ob das Game auch bei mir läuft.

Mein PC:

Samsung SyncMaster 2333SW
MS Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit 
be quiet Straight Power 550W 
DVD-Brenner LG Electronics GH22NS50 
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB 
Powercolor HD 4890 Plus 1024MB GDDR5 PCIe 
G.Skill 4GB KIT PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL9 
Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, 770 Sockel AM3 
AMD Phenom II X4 955 (C3) BE 4x3.20GHz AM3 

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## michael7738 (29. Januar 2010)

Installier das Spiel mal neu, vllt ist eine benötigte Datei defekt.
Bei Windows 7 gibt Ubisoft ja leider auch keine Garantie das es funktioniert.


----------



## Da_Bati (29. Januar 2010)

Habs auch schon mehrfach installiert. Hat leider auch nichts gebracht.

Ja, ich weiß, dass es laut Ubisoft keine Garantie gibt, dass das Game unter Windows 7 läuft. Tja, die Demo ja anscheinend nicht.

An alle da draußen: Spielt von euch jemand Anno 1404 unter Windows 7?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2010)

Guck doch mal hier - WENN es mit win7 problem gibt, findest Du da sicher was: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/strategiespiele/52651-sammelthread-anno-1404-a.html


----------



## utacat (29. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mit Anno 1404 unter Win 7 64 bit keine Probleme. Ob der Mehrspielermodus(Tor zur Welt) funktioniert, kann ich nicht sagen. Da gabs wohl die meisten Probleme.

Gruß utacat


----------



## Nomad (29. Januar 2010)

Da_Bati schrieb:


> An alle da draußen: Spielt von euch jemand Anno 1404 unter Windows 7?



ich ziehs mir dann mal(die DEMO)! nur für dich

EDIT: sage dir morgen bescheid


----------



## midnight (29. Januar 2010)

Das Spiel an sich funktioniert mit Windows 7 prima, das Tor zur Welt lässt sich leider nur auf Umwegen nutzen - geht aber dennoch.

so far


----------



## Da_Bati (30. Januar 2010)

@ Nomad

Vielen Dank schon mal. Warte gespannt auf deine Ergebnisse!


----------



## Nomad (30. Januar 2010)

also: die DEMO läuft! auch mit übertakteter CPU (falls das ne rolle spielen sollte). Nur hab ich an großen Stellen kein Gras ,was allerdings durch den Grafikkartentreiber bedingt ist.
Welche Treiberversion hast du??


----------



## Da_Bati (31. Januar 2010)

Benutze die Version: 8.632.1.2000.


----------



## Nomad (31. Januar 2010)

ich meinte die Catalystversion^^
steht unter "information center" ,weil 8.6.... ist ein bissel zu alt, da liegt ne neuere version schon beim kauf bei.
ansonsten vll. die grafikeinstellungen durchprobieren. Die 4890 haste nicht übertaktet oder?


----------



## Da_Bati (31. Januar 2010)

hab den 9.12
nein, meine 4890 ist nicht übertaktet.


----------



## Da_Bati (2. Februar 2010)

hat den sonst niemand mehr eine idee?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2010)

Die einzige Idee wre, dass es ganz simpel an der Demo liegt. Ne Demo is halt nicht nur "unfertig", sondern auch "ungepatcht".


----------

